# charakter löschen



## Bommelchen (20. Mai 2008)

huhu^^

ich hab da mal ne frage, wie kann man einen hochgeladenen Charakter wieder löschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke

Gruß bommel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2008)

Schau mal in deine EINSTELLUNGEN auf deinem mybuffed-Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bommelchen (20. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schau mal in deine EINSTELLUNGEN auf deinem mybuffed-Profil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






dankäschön =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bommel


----------

